# Poppy! (Hedgehog)



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

Got some pictures of my poppy today.

Poppy came to us nearly 2 weeks ago and was very thin, looked like this;









Here my girl is today....


































Since being here she has put on 50g and weighed in 2 days ago and 270g

You can read her story here;
http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-chat/181678-poppy-hedgehogs-thread.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

Awww, you can definitely see the difference in her.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Awww, you can definitely see the difference in her.


I am so pleased. She's so lovely and didnt deserve the rough start she has had.
We just have to wait and see if she's pregnant. I hope for her sake she's not, she's to young.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

Ohh I'd forgotten that she could be pregnant 
Sending loads of non baby vibes your way xxx


----------

